# Pilot sometimes doesn't ignite



## Dionysia (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a Tempstar natural gas furnace with a Honeywell Contoller (SV 9541). Sometimes when the furnace comes on, the gas will come on but not ignite, which causes the system to go into a safety lockout. Any guesses what is up?

Additional Info: Furnace model N9MP1075B12B1 (as far as I can tell - it is hard to read) We have some sort of Smart sensor igniter, which might have been replaced last year, and we go through control fan timers at a rate of two or three a year.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 28, 2011)

Dionysia said:


> I have a Tempstar natural gas furnace with a Honeywell Contoller (SV 9541). Sometimes when the furnace comes on, the gas will come on but not ignite, which causes the system to go into a safety lockout. Any guesses what is up?
> 
> Additional Info: Furnace model N9MP1075B12B1 (as far as I can tell - it is hard to read) We have some sort of Smart sensor igniter, which might have been replaced last year, and we go through control fan timers at a rate of two or three a year.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


See if you can find a dealer or contact the factory. There was a problem with those smart valves, if that's what you have. I know one problem was with the 
 wire harness. I don.t remember what the cure was.
 Maybe someone else will come along that remembers.   Later Paul


----------



## Dionysia (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks - will check into it.


----------



## Dionysia (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't been on in a while, so thought I would post an update. We replaced the fan control timer board AGAIN and everything seems to be working fine. I need to replenish my stock of them. I sleep easier in the winter if I have at least two backups on the shelf. I cannot caution against this particular furnace strongly enough. There is something fundamentally defective about this setup.


----------



## Dionysia (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a pilot tube for my stinkin Tempstar furnace? I can't seem to find one anywhere online.

Model N9MP1075B12B1

Part # is 1013077,  1012832 (I think this is right)  or 1012834

I HATE THIS FURNACE! I wish I could afford to replace it, it is only 6 years old.


----------

